# RIP my beautiful Snitch, Oct 2009- July 18 2011



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My little one with the agressive lump died last night, at roughly 6 45 Am. I found him ten minutes later when I woke up to feed my baby mouse. He was cooling, but he looked and felt alive. I keep hoping he would wake up- he never did.

He doesn't have any really special story, he was a BYB rat I got at 5 weeks old, a beautiful marked Siamese. (White feet and tail tip) He topped out at two pounds, only a couple of months before his death, and was healthy until the growth overtook him. He was supposed to go to the vet today for either a removal or to be PTS. Little Snitch was mostly blind, and very excited by food. He bit me many times over food and a few just to be mean. He also had minor hormonal agression.

Despite that, though, he was a charmer and one of the sweetest rats I have met. I loved him very much. He was always happy to flatten out on my lap to sleep, and he groomed everyone in the cage. He modified my pillows quite a few times, and he never failed to drag them into the cage to destroy if they were in reach. He always ended up on the bottom of rat piles because he was so big. He was always the dominant rat, but everyone loved him, and in his last few days Romeo, my oldest rat, lie beside him a lot of the time.

Here's a couple of pictures of my little furry love-

When he was younger, about 4 months I would guess-
















March 2011-









































And only a few days ago-










I love you Snitch, goodnight baby.


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear about Snitch! He was such a beautiful boy, and by the sound of your post, a really sweet one as well. You and your other furry babies are in my thoughts tonight.

P.S. Bean says hello  (She is still sick, but hanging in there)


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for the thoughts- I think we all sort of knew.. He was too far gone.

He was sweet until he bit. That wasn't too often and he most often bit when enthused by food- he only ever came at me meanly twice. He was a good boy as much as he could be and I loved him very much.

I'm glad Bean's still around, I've gotten attached to her when you talk about her and how she's always sick. 

I got a pair of new, young boys today, named Louis and Mendel, I am happy to have them and I think the others will be too.

Any luck with a vet yet? So frustrating!


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss  My ratties Cooki & Peach send there love.


----------

